# Star Wars The Mandalorian: Gina Carano nicht wegen politischer Ansichten gefeuert, sagt Disney



## Lukas Schmid (10. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars The Mandalorian: Gina Carano nicht wegen politischer Ansichten gefeuert, sagt Disney* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars The Mandalorian: Gina Carano nicht wegen politischer Ansichten gefeuert, sagt Disney*


----------



## Himbeerjochen (10. März 2021)

Oh, das wird bestimmt wieder lustig. Ich schau heut abend wieder rein, inzwischen: Ring Frei!


----------



## ichmusssagen (10. März 2021)

"Ich denke, dass Disney sich als ein Unternehmen sieht, das weder nach links noch nach rechts [des politischen Spektrums] ausgerichtet ist, und stattdessen für Werte steht, Werte, die universell sind, [...] für Integrität und Inklusion. [...] große Diversität der Welt widerspiegeln soll, [...]."

Naja, "Inklusion" und "Diversität" passt nunmal nicht zum rechten politischen Spektrum.


----------



## Nevrion (10. März 2021)

Manchmal sollte Disney wissen, wann es besser ist zu Schweigen. Mit solchen Aussagen tut sich niemand einen Gefallen, zumal sie leicht als PR-Gebrabbel zu erkennen sind.


----------



## Lucatus (10. März 2021)

Disney lügner und heuchlerisch wie immer manchmal ist es echt besser die Fresse zu halten


----------



## Enisra (11. März 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte Disney wissen, wann es besser ist zu Schweigen. Mit solchen Aussagen tut sich niemand einen Gefallen, zumal sie leicht als PR-Gebrabbel zu erkennen sind.





Lucatus schrieb:


> Disney lügner und heuchlerisch wie immer manchmal ist es echt besser die Fresse zu halten



Man merkt halt immer wieder: die lesen sich nicht durch was die selbst oder die nationalistisch verteidigte Person so von sich gibt, nicht mal in ihrer kleinen Rechten Echochamber

Aber ja, vielleicht ist sie nicht gefeuert worden weil sie Homophobe, Transphobe, Nationalistische Aussagen getätigt hat, einen gewaltsamen Umsturzversucht einer demokratisch gewälten Regierung verteigt und sich dann als Opfer darstellen versucht,
sondern vielleicht einfach weil sie auch sonst ein ziemliches Arschloch ist das keiner leiden kann

Und die Frage ist immer noch warum überhaupt ein Franchise schaut das, in der ganzen Zeit seiner Existenz, klar und deutlich Stellung gegen die Oben genannten Dinge bezieht, wie so hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hS57I6swXcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



oder auch





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91_G8iaokk8:30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



man könnte meinen, man hat das ganze entweder nie gesehen oder verstanden, besonders nach diesen seeehr subtilen und garnicht auf die Nase gebundenen Aussagen wenn man andere als Social Justice Warrior beleidigt, wo George Lucas faktisch einer ist


----------



## Nikolis (11. März 2021)

schade... ich habe diesen charakter in der serie geliebt. und auch genauso wie gina carano ihn dargestellt hat. ich finde das verhalten von allen beteiligten höchst bedauernswert, und die konsequenz, die daraus nun entstand bedauernswert für uns alle als fans der serie.


----------



## ribald (11. März 2021)

Meh die Aktion hätte die sich auch echt sparen können. Mal abgesehen was die privat macht hat sie aber perfekt für die Rolle der Ex-Shock-Trupplerin Cara Dune gepasst. Hätte schon gerne noch mehr Folgen mit ihr gesehen.


----------



## xaan (11. März 2021)

> _[...]für Werte steht, Werte, die universell sind, für Respekt, für Anstand, für Integrität und Inklusion. Wir versuchen sicherzustellen, dass sich diese Werte nicht nur in unserem operativen Gebaren zeigen [...]_




Diese Heuchelei kauft ihnen doch kein Mensch mehr ab. Der erste Teil des Satzes drückt die Wahrheit aus: Disney ist Politik egal - sie machen was gut für das Unternehmen ist, unabhängig von Moral oder Werten. Den ganzen Rest des Satements kann man getrost vergessen.

Lieber ein wenig Satire die sicha uf einen wahren Kern bezieht.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1hCRBwGAXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ypfG4b1EAa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lucatus (11. März 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Man merkt halt immer wieder: die lesen sich nicht durch was die selbst oder die nationalistisch verteidigte Person so von sich gibt, nicht mal in ihrer kleinen Rechten Echochamber
> 
> Aber ja, vielleicht ist sie nicht gefeuert worden weil sie Homophobe, Transphobe, Nationalistische Aussagen getätigt hat, einen gewaltsamen Umsturzversucht einer demokratisch gewälten Regierung verteigt und sich dann als Opfer darstellen versucht,
> sondern vielleicht einfach weil sie auch sonst ein ziemliches Arschloch ist das keiner leiden kann
> ...


achso na dann müsste man ja allgemein viele Leute feuern weil sie in ihrer Freizeit ein Arschloch sind und wie gesagt was hat Gesellschafts Kritik mit Nationalismus zu tun und wäre George Lucas ein sjw und hätte krampfhaft irgendwelche Agendas in seinen Filmen gepuscht gäbe es heute nur einen Star Wars Film.


----------



## xaan (12. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> achso na dann müsste man ja allgemein viele Leute feuern weil sie in ihrer Freizeit ein Arschloch sind und wie gesagt was hat Gesellschafts Kritik mit Nationalismus zu tun und wäre


Solange es dem Arbeitgeber nicht schadet, kann es ihm egal sein. Sobald es das tut, ist es vorbei mit egal.



Lucatus schrieb:


> George Lucas ein sjw und hätte krampfhaft irgendwelche Agendas in seinen Filmen gepuscht gäbe es heute nur einen Star Wars Film.


Huh? Hat er das denn nicht? Die Originale Trilogie verströmt doch von der ersten Minute an politische Agenda. Die Filme machen von Anfang an klar, welche Werte positiv behaftet sind und welche negativ - und bleiben in dieser Darstellung fast ausnahmslos schwarz - weiß.

Da passieren so viele Dinge die ein Spiegelbild realweltlicher politischer Konditionen und Ereignisse sind - nicht zuletzt eine liberale Domokratie, die sich in ein autokratisches Regime mit Personenkult wandelt....wo habe ich sowas schon mal gehört?....





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8iVKJrs44Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lucatus (12. März 2021)

politisch zu sein ist das eine. *krampfhaft* politisch korrekt zu seine so wie man das heute versteht ist was völlig anderes


----------



## xaan (12. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> politisch zu sein ist das eine. *krampfhaft* politisch korrekt zu seine so wie man das heute versteht ist was völlig anderes



Wo ist der Unterschied? Gibt überhaupt es einen außerhalb des Auges des Betrachters?

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: die Bezeichnung "krampfhaft politisch korrekt" wird von Denjenigen vergeben die, mit der dargestellten Ansicht an sich nicht übereinstimmen, mit dem einzigen Ziel ihre Abneigung dadurch zu legitimieren, dass ein qualitativer Unterschied zu anderen politischen Inhalten (mit denen sie übereinstimmen) bestünde, der objektiv nicht da ist.


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2021)

nun
wie ich sage: man merkt wer seine eigenen Texte nicht durchlies und dann andere als Heuchler bezeichnet
Erst so tun als wäre alles neu von Disney und am Ende soll es krampfhaft sein (nachdem man schon ignoriert das George Lucas ein super Liberaler SJW ist) obwohl das einem seit dem *Zweiten *Satz von C3PO klar ist, dass das politische in Star Wars schon IMMER so auf die Nase gebunden war

Es zeigt sich halt immer wieder dass die ganzen ausgedachten Gründe auch nur von nachgebabbel von den Nationalistischen Fandom Manece Typen sind, die gleichen Typen die vorher "The People vs George Lucas" gemacht haben, mit den gleichen Argumenten außer das man die Prequels scheiße fand. Vorallem auch deswegen, weil man keine eigenen Argumente hat


----------



## McTrevor (12. März 2021)

Nikolis schrieb:


> schade... ich habe diesen charakter in der serie geliebt. und auch genauso wie gina carano ihn dargestellt hat. ich finde das verhalten von allen beteiligten höchst bedauernswert, und die konsequenz, die daraus nun entstand bedauernswert für uns alle als fans der serie.


Habe die Serie nicht gesehen, aber nichts kann so schade sein wie die Absetzung von Firefly.


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Habe die Serie nicht gesehen, aber nichts kann so schade sein wie die Absetzung von Firefly.



doch, wenn ein Schauspieler schwer Krank wird wie bei Babylon 5 oder stirbt


----------



## Loosa (12. März 2021)

Die Quelle ist interessant, denn es ging bei der Frage eben nicht nur um den Fall Carano.
Ein Aktionär hinterfragte, dass Carano ihren Job verlor, aber ihr Kollege ähnliche Analogien (von der anderen Seite des politischen Spektrums) von sich gab und nicht gefeuert wurde.

Hier die Tweets der beiden:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei ging es um von den Eltern getrennte und eingepferchte Flüchtlingskinder.

Und hier der Post von Carano:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ihren Post finde ich zwar dumm, für sich aber eigentlich nicht soo wild wie in der Presse beschrieben. Sie mag damit das Verhalten gegenüber Republikanern impliziert haben. Beim Namen nannte sie die aber nicht. Damit könnte ja das generelle politische Klima gemeint gewesen sein, auch in der anderen Richtung.

_Allerdings_ ist sie lautstarke Trumpistin und gab schon in der Vergangenheit reihenweise schräges Zeug von sich. Rechtspopulistische Memes und Tweets, Verschwörungstheorien über Corona, Späßchen zur Genderfrage. Was klar machen dürfte, worauf sie sich in ihrem Vergleich bezog.

Der Beitrag war dann wohl einfach der letzte Tropfen.



Nevrion schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte Disney wissen, wann es besser ist zu Schweigen. Mit solchen Aussagen tut sich niemand einen Gefallen, zumal sie leicht als PR-Gebrabbel zu erkennen sind.


Schweigen ist halt keine Option, wenn ein Aktionär diese Frage während der Hauptversammlung aufwirft.


----------



## Lucatus (12. März 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied? Gibt überhaupt es einen außerhalb des Auges des Betrachters?
> 
> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: die Bezeichnung "krampfhaft politisch korrekt" wird von Denjenigen vergeben die, mit der dargestellten Ansicht an sich nicht übereinstimmen, mit dem einzigen Ziel ihre Abneigung dadurch zu legitimieren, dass ein qualitativer Unterschied zu anderen politischen Inhalten (mit denen sie übereinstimmen) bestünde, der objektiv nicht da ist.


nein nicht wirklich wie gesagt politisch korrekt sein ist das eine aber krampfhaft politisch korrekt sein und irgendeine Agenda so krass pushen zu wollen das es einfach lächerlich wirkt hat nix damit zu tun das man einfach die politische Einstellung scheiße findet sonst wäre ja wirklich alles politisch korrekt egal was für eine Ansicht man hat


----------



## xaan (13. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> nein nicht wirklich wie gesagt politisch korrekt sein ist das eine aber krampfhaft politisch korrekt sein und irgendeine Agenda so krass pushen zu wollen das es einfach lächerlich wirkt hat nix damit zu tun das man einfach die politische Einstellung scheiße findet sonst wäre ja wirklich alles politisch korrekt egal was für eine Ansicht man hat


Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
Nochmal: Wo ist der Unterschied? An welchen handfesten Merkmalen kannst du das Eine und das Andere jeweils erkennen?


----------



## Neawoulf (13. März 2021)

Ich finde die ganze Geschichte auf eine gewisse Weise recht schwierig. Auch zu sagen, ob ein Rauswurf nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Klar will Disney seinen Ruf schützen, was ich absolut verstehen kann. Auf der anderen Seite verbockt Disney selbst aber auch selbst reichlich viel, wenn auch auf eine politisch nicht so kontroverse/unpopuläre Art und Weise und weniger öffentlich.

Zuerst muss ich sagen, dass ich Gina Caranos Charakter in der Serie mochte. Zwar nicht von Anfang an (kam mir zu sehr vor wie Xena im Star Wars Universum), aber im Laufe der Folgen wurde sie mir sympathischer. Dann kommt auch noch dazu, dass ich ihre politische Meinung und ihre Statements absolut nicht teile und sie dafür auf jeden Fall Kritik verdient.

Schwierig finde ich aber eben auch (und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf die Gina Carano Geschichte), dass vergleichsweise "kleine" Fehltritte, wie eben irgendwelche dummen/provokativen Tweets, schon ausreichen, um riesige, karrierevernichtende Shitstorms auszulösen. Einerseits ist es natürlich richtig, wenn man den Leuten sagt, was man von ihren dummen Aussagen hält (Meinungsfreiheit heißt nicht, dass man andere Meinungen/Aussagen nicht kritisieren darf). 

Andererseits ist es aber auch so, dass die Shitstorms bei solchen vergleichsweise "kleinen" Fehltritten in den ("sozialen") Medien oft schon so heftig sind, dass es kaum noch Raum nach oben gibt. Die Leute werden dafür behandelt wie mordende Schwerverbrecher, was sie eben nicht sind. Sie haben zwar etwas Dummes gesagt/geschrieben und haben durch ihre Bekanntheit auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion, aber das war's auch. 

Wenn jemand tatsächlich loszieht und Leute vergewaltigt/ermordet etc., dann wird darüber ein paar Tage in den Nachrichten berichtet und die Person landet hinter Schloss und Riegel. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wird es dann meist ruhig um das Thema. Wenn aber jemand etwas Dummes/Provokatives bei Twitter postet oder auf einer anderen "Social" Media Plattform, dann hält der Shitstorm meist Wochen, Monate oder gar Jahre an und die Person steckt dafür weit mehr ein, als der oben genannte Vergewaltiger/Mörder inkl. zerstörter Karriere.

Ich finde da einfach das Verhältnis schwierig. Für vergleichsweise kleine (dennoch eindeutig kritikwürdige, versteht mich da nicht falsch) Dummheiten, wie z. B. irgendwelche Trump-Unterstützer-Posts, sexistische oder rassistisch interpretierbare Sprüche etc. werden die Leute sozial und beruflich gefühlt weit mehr bestraft, als irgendwelche Schwerverbrecher. Zumindest aus Sicht der Öffentlichkeit.

Aber das ist wohl der Preis dafür, dass man eben über "soziale" Plattformen enorm viel Aufmerksamkeit generiert und eben extrem viele Leute davon erfahren und immer auf der Suche nach jemandem sind, über den sie sich empören können.


Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann aber auch so viele Promis in Form von Schauspielern, Musikern, "Influencern" etc., die sich zwar grundsätzlich politisch korrekt verhalten, aber trotzdem auf ihre Weise einen reichlich asozialen Einfluss auf eine oft große, junge und leicht zu beeinflussende Zielgruppe ausüben. Beispiel: JP Performance, der keinerlei Statement über seine 142 km/h innerorts abgegeben hat und in seinen Videos auch keine Maske trägt und auch meist keinen Sicherheitsabstand einhält. Mag sein, dass vor solchen Terminen Schnelltests gemacht werden und dass er daher keine Maske tragen muss, aber das sollte dann eben auch kommentiert werden. Stattdessen sind seine Kommentare unter den Videos meist voll von Corona-Leugnern, die beleidigen, drohen etc. und jede Form von Bullshit von sich geben, die man sich nur vorstellen kann. Leute wie Jean Pierre Krämer haben durch ihre Bekanntheit und ihre junge, leicht beeinflussbare Zielgruppe eben auch Verantwortung und eine Vorbildfunktion. Und meiner Meinung nach wird er dieser nicht gerecht. Sowas sollte meiner Meinung nach auch öffentlich weit mehr kritisiert werden, als es tatsächlich wird.

Wenn man bekannt genug ist, dann sollte man eben nicht gleich jeden dummen Gedanken über Twitter & Co. rausposaunen. Meinungen an sich sind nicht illegal (solange es auch bei einer reinen Meinungsäußerung bleibt und nicht in Verbreitung von Lügen, Drohungen, Beleidigungen, Aufruf zu Straftaten etc. ausartet), aber wenn man sie an der falschen Stelle verbreitet, dann wird man schnell so behandelt, als wäre das doch der Fall. Oft sogar noch weit schlimmer.


Wall of Text Ende!


----------



## Lucatus (13. März 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
> Nochmal: Wo ist der Unterschied? An welchen handfesten Merkmalen kannst du das Eine und das Andere jeweils erkennen?


wenn man auf jegliche Lore scheißt und es egal ist ob ein Spiel bzw. Film gut ist und es einen nur darum geht irgendeine Botschaft zu übermitteln die am ende scheiß egal ist weil der Film schlecht ist zum Beispiel


----------



## xaan (14. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> wenn man auf jegliche Lore scheißt und es egal ist ob ein Spiel bzw. Film gut ist und es einen nur darum geht irgendeine Botschaft zu übermitteln die am ende scheiß egal ist weil der Film schlecht ist zum Beispiel



Man kann "auf die Lore scheißen" und dabei ganz andere Ziele verfolgen (oder einfach nur dämlich sein) und man kann wiederum eine Botschaft integrieren ohne dabei "auf die Lore zu scheißen" (so geschehen in der Prequel-Trilogie).

Mit anderen Worten: das taugt nicht als Unterscheidungsmerkmal denn es ist ja selbst wiederum subjektiv.


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> wenn man auf jegliche Lore scheißt und es egal ist ob ein Spiel bzw. Film gut ist und es einen nur darum geht irgendeine Botschaft zu übermitteln die am ende scheiß egal ist weil der Film schlecht ist zum Beispiel


 
Das zwar gelogen, aber seit wann interessiert man sich für Fakten
Abgesehen davon das es eine Ausrede ist um die Frage nicht zu beantworten


----------



## Lucatus (14. März 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das zwar gelogen, aber seit wann interessiert man sich für Fakten
> Abgesehen davon das es eine Ausrede ist um die Frage nicht zu beantworten


was ist daran gelogen?


xaan schrieb:


> Man kann "auf die Lore scheißen" und dabei ganz andere Ziele verfolgen (oder einfach nur dämlich sein) und man kann wiederum eine Botschaft integrieren ohne dabei "auf die Lore zu scheißen" (so geschehen in der Prequel-Trilogie).
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: das taugt nicht als Unterscheidungsmerkmal denn es ist ja selbst wiederum subjektiv.


aber leider nicht in der Sequel Trilogie


----------



## xaan (14. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> aber leider nicht in der Sequel Trilogie



Joa, wegen Inkompetenz der Macher. Da besteht kein Zusammenhang zwischen  Existenz einer Botschaft und Qualität des Produkts.


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> was ist daran gelogen?
> 
> aber leider nicht in der Sequel Trilogie



Ich weiß das ist schwer vorstellbar für dich aber: es ist gelogen weil es nicht stimmt?
Würde es stimmen würden viele Dinge sehr anders aussehen bzw. nicht vorkommen und das schöne auch daran, dass man es schön mit Fakten in Form von Aussagen der ganzen Macher oder dem Ding ansich unterfüttern kann wie z.B. das ganze Büro von Dryden Vos oder div. Folgen Rebells
Abgesehen davon das George Lucas eh vorhatte das ganze Post Endor EU in die Tonne zu kloppen außer Darth Talon

BZW. wenn man es genau nimmt ist die Aussage auch deswegen gelogen weil es eh nur daraum geht, dass man einen Softreboot beim den Post Endor Ereignissen gemacht hat und nicht dass sich Figuren, Organisationen, etc. Plötzlich so ganz anders verhalten


----------



## Lucatus (14. März 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ist schwer vorstellbar für dich aber: es ist gelogen weil es nicht stimmt?
> Würde es stimmen würden viele Dinge sehr anders aussehen bzw. nicht vorkommen und das schöne auch daran, dass man es schön mit Fakten in Form von Aussagen der ganzen Macher oder dem Ding ansich unterfüttern kann wie z.B. das ganze Büro von Dryden Vos oder div. Folgen Rebells
> Abgesehen davon das George Lucas eh vorhatte das ganze Post Endor EU in die Tonne zu kloppen außer Darth Talon
> 
> BZW. wenn man es genau nimmt ist die Aussage auch deswegen gelogen weil es eh nur daraum geht, dass man einen Softreboot beim den Post Endor Ereignissen gemacht hat und nicht dass sich Figuren, Organisationen, etc. Plötzlich so ganz anders verhalten


du hast Star wars 9 gesehen?


----------



## LOX-TT (14. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> du hast Star wars 9 gesehen?


wo wiederspricht Episode 9 den anderen Filmen? Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles erklärbar, inkl. Palpatine himself oder auch dem Wrack des 2. Todessterns


----------



## Lucatus (14. März 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wo wiederspricht Episode 9 den anderen Filmen? Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles erklärbar, inkl. Palpatine himself oder auch dem Wrack des 2. Todessterns


es fängt schon beim Machtheilen an


----------



## LOX-TT (15. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> es fängt schon beim Machtheilen an


wüsste nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte, nur weil man das früher noch nicht sah, heißt es doch nicht dass es nicht mehr Macht-Fähigkeiten geben kann als "Klassiker" wie Geistestrick, Push, Nachtwürgen oder Machtblitze. 

Wette wenn Grogu das zuerst bei  Din Djarin und Greef Kargo in Mandalorian gemacht hätte, wäre das nicht so angeprangert worden vor manchen. Aber owe Rey (oder ein anderer Sequel-Neuzugänger wie Ben Solo) darf das natürlich nicht, wäre ja fürchterlich


----------



## xaan (15. März 2021)

Und zack: Thema erfolgreich derailed auf Nebensächlichkeiten.

Die Frage war doch gar nicht WIE schlecht die Sequels sind (und ob Machtheilen dabei ne Rolle spielt), sondern ob zwischen Qualität der Filme und Existenz einer "Agenda" ein Kausalzusammenhang besteht. Und bisher habe ich noch immer kein Argument dafür gelesen. Oder ist der Gedanke, dass 1: Machtheilen ein Qualitätsproblem ist und 2. nur wegen irgendeiner "SJW-Agenda" überhaupt in den Filmen vorkam?


----------



## Lucatus (15. März 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wüsste nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte, nur weil man das früher noch nicht sah, heißt es doch nicht dass es nicht mehr Macht-Fähigkeiten geben kann als "Klassiker" wie Geistestrick, Push, Nachtwürgen oder Machtblitze.
> 
> Wette wenn Grogu das zuerst bei  Din Djarin und Greef Kargo in Mandalorian gemacht hätte, wäre das nicht so angeprangert worden vor manchen. Aber owe Rey (oder ein anderer Sequel-Neuzugänger wie Ben Solo) darf das natürlich nicht, wäre ja fürchterlich


doch das gab es nur war das eine Fähigkeit die nur ein sehr mächtiger Sith wie Darth Pleagius hatte


----------



## xaan (15. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> doch das gab es nur war das eine Fähigkeit die nur ein sehr mächtiger Sith wie Darth Pleagius hatte


Denk dran, dass die Quelle dieser Information Palpatine ist - und dass er Anakin manipulieren und gegen den Rat aufwiegeln will. Er kann auch einfach gelogen haben.

Im EU bzw. jetzt Legends existiert Machtheilen jedenfalls schon länger. Nicht zuletzt in Kotor sowie SWTOR. Und Darth Revan ist durch Erwähnung in den Sequels nun auch mehr oder weniger Kanon.

Im Übrigen ist das noch immer ein unwichtiger Nebenschauplatz.


----------



## Lucatus (15. März 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Denk dran, dass die Quelle dieser Information Palpatine ist - und dass er Anakin manipulieren und gegen den Rat aufwiegeln will. Er kann auch einfach gelogen haben.
> 
> Im EU bzw. jetzt Legends existiert Machtheilen jedenfalls schon länger. Nicht zuletzt in Kotor sowie SWTOR. Und Darth Revan ist durch Erwähnung in den Sequels nun auch mehr oder weniger Kanon.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das noch immer ein unwichtiger Nebenschauplatz.


trotzdem kann in dieser Zeitline nicht aufeinmal jeder Machtnutzer heilen


----------



## LOX-TT (15. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> trotzdem kann in dieser Zeitline nicht aufeinmal jeder Machtnutzer heilen


Die Fähigkeit kostet den Anwender aber oft auch viel Kraft (Grogu) oder gar das Leben (Ben)

genau wie die Machtprojektion, die Luke so viel Krtft kostete, dass er physisch verstarb auf Ahch-To, nachdem er den Wiederstand auf Crait retten konnte


----------



## Lucatus (15. März 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit kostet den Anwender aber oft auch viel Kraft (Grogu) oder gar das Leben (Ben)


erklärt nicht die Frage warum das auf einmal jeder kann


----------



## LOX-TT (15. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> erklärt nicht die Frage warum das auf einmal jeder kann


wer sagt dass das so ist. Sowohl Rey als auch Ben haben starkes Blut eines Machtanwenders in den Adern bzw. Genen (Sheev Palpatine und Anakin Skywalker)  und Grogu gehört nunmal der selben Spezies wie Yoda an, diese werden halt woll an sich schon stark in der Macht sein, denk ich


----------



## xaan (15. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> erklärt nicht die Frage warum das auf einmal jeder kann



1. Es kann doch auch nicht jeder. Die Filme und Serien zeigen uns doch nur besonders machtbegabte Heldenfiguren.
2. Wieso spielt diese Frage überhaupt eine Rolle? Führt das irgendwo hin? Kannst du mal aufhören mit dieser Ablenkungs-Nebelkerze?


----------



## LOX-TT (15. März 2021)

zumal es nichts neues ist dass erst spätere Jedi-Generationen neue Fähigkeiten der Macht entdeckten und nutzen konnten. So konnte Qui-Gon Jinn als erster Jedi sich im Jenseits manifestieren, allerdings nur als Stimme, die Fähigkeit zum Machtgeist zu werden erlernte dann erstmals Obi-Wan, der Qui-Gons Lehren auf Tatooine weiterbrachte.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. März 2021)

Ich will euch nicht stören ABER ihr solltet euch einigen ob ihr von Buch oder Film oder beidem redet. In meiner dunklen Erinnerung gibt es  da manchmal kleinere Abweichung. Zumindest in Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung. Ist allerdings jetzt auch schon über 20 Jahre her, dass ich das gelesen/gesehen habe.


----------



## Algenhirn (15. März 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Denk dran, dass die Quelle dieser Information Palpatine ist - und dass er Anakin manipulieren und gegen den Rat aufwiegeln will. Er kann auch einfach gelogen haben.


Laut dem Buch "Darth Plaguis" (Legends) konnte Darth Plaguis den Midiclorianern seinen Willen aufzwingen und somit heilen. 
Wichtig hierbei ist das Jedi mit den Mediclorianern im Einklang sind und keine Kraft aus ihr ziehen sondern sie durch sich durch fließen lassen und nicht wie die Sith die sich die Kraft von den Midiclorianern nehmen. Weswegen Sith auch keine Machtheilung beherrschen. 
Darth Plaguis hat es dann einfach noch auf die Spitze getrieben und die Midiclorianern selbst manipuliert womit selbst er als Sith heilen konnte. 


xaan schrieb:


> Im EU bzw. jetzt Legends existiert Machtheilen jedenfalls schon länger. Nicht zuletzt in Kotor sowie SWTOR.


Exakt. Zu Zeiten der Klonkriege gab es verschiedene Heiler im Jedi Tempel. 
Z. B. Barris Offee und Luminara Unduli waren beides Heiler. 
Man eigentlich ein gewisses Talent dafür haben weswegen man das jetzt kritisch sehen kann das fast jeder im neuen Canon heilen kann.


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich will euch nicht stören ABER ihr solltet euch einigen ob ihr von Buch oder Film oder beidem redet. In meiner dunklen Erinnerung gibt es  da manchmal kleinere Abweichung. Zumindest in Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung. Ist allerdings jetzt auch schon über 20 Jahre her, dass ich das gelesen/gesehen habe.



ach naja, ich glaube dieses Detail würde von einem jemanden doch eh nur in Betracht gezogen wenn dass die eigenen Aussage unterfüttern würde, aber in anbetracht dessen was sonst so alles ignoriert wird, ich meine wenn man so tut als ob aufeinmal JEDER eine Fähigkeit hätte, aber dann ignoriert mit wem die Verwandt sind. 
Aber wenn manche als Grund herziehen das TLJ gaaanz schlecht sein soll, weil Leia in 30 Jahren es geschafft hat einen Force Pull an der Raddus zu machen um sich Newton entsprechend ran zu ziehen, aber es vollkommen Okay findet das ist untrainiertet Bruder exakt den gleichen Move macht in der Wampahöhle auf Hoth ...
Es hat schon einen Grund warum ich sage dass die ganzen "Gründe" ausgedacht sind


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. März 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja, ich glaube dieses Detail würde von einem jemanden doch eh nur in Betracht gezogen wenn dass die eigenen Aussage unterfüttern würde, aber in anbetracht dessen was sonst so alles ignoriert wird, ich meine wenn man so tut als ob aufeinmal JEDER eine Fähigkeit hätte, aber dann ignoriert mit wem die Verwandt sind.
> Aber wenn manche als Grund herziehen das TLJ gaaanz schlecht sein soll, weil Leia in 30 Jahren es geschafft hat einen Force Pull an der Raddus zu machen um sich Newton entsprechend ran zu ziehen, aber es vollkommen Okay findet das ist untrainiertet Bruder exakt den gleichen Move macht in der Wampahöhle auf Hoth ...
> Es hat schon einen Grund warum ich sage dass die ganzen "Gründe" ausgedacht sind


Mir persönlich scheißegal. Ich betrachte Buch und Film immer als Standalone bzw. als eine Art unverbindliche Preisempfehlung getrennt voneinander. Ich habe damals auch für meine Neffen auf Kinder zugeschnittene "Star Wars" Bücher gekauft. Wenn sie dafür Lizenzgebühren abgreifen, dann stehen sie halt auch für den Inhalt gerade.
Ne Rockband kann auch nicht sagen, ja das Album haben veröffentlicht, es gehört aber nicht zu unserem Body of work.
Für eure Disko hier vielleicht uninteressant - insgesamt aber doch mal klärungsbedürftig was da als" offiziell" geschimpft werden darf.


----------



## xaan (15. März 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Für eure Disko hier vielleicht uninteressant



Die ist sowieso am Ende, da Lucatus ja verschwunden zu sein scheint, nachdem er auf die Frage nach dem Unterschied zwischen _"politisch sein"_ und _"krampfhaft politisch korrekt sein"_ zuerst keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gegeben hat und dann erfolgreich davon abgelenkt hat.


----------



## Lucatus (16. März 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> 1. Es kann doch auch nicht jeder. Die Filme und Serien zeigen uns doch nur besonders machtbegabte Heldenfiguren.
> 2. Wieso spielt diese Frage überhaupt eine Rolle? Führt das irgendwo hin? Kannst du mal aufhören mit dieser Ablenkungs-Nebelkerze?


wieso Ablenkung rey wird als Mary sou hingestellt  die aufeinmal alles kann weil eine Kathlyn Keneedy meint the force is femal also müssen wir diesen Charakter Gottgleich machen die kann aufeinmal Dinge die Luke nicht mal nach seiner Ausbildung konnte. und das ist nur eins der vielen Beispiele. also willst du von mir noch hören es ist ein Lorebruch aufgrund einer politischen Agenda


----------



## xaan (16. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> wieso Ablenkung rey wird als Mary sou hingestellt  die aufeinmal alles kann weil eine Kathlyn Keneedy meint the force is femal also müssen wir diesen Charakter Gottgleich machen die kann aufeinmal Dinge die Luke nicht mal nach seiner Ausbildung konnte. und das ist nur eins der vielen Beispiele. also willst du von mir noch hören es ist ein Lorebruch aufgrund einer politischen Agenda



Ach komm, Luke war charakterlich genauso ein Gary Stu. Das ist Teil des Genres. Es sind Space Märchen. Fängt ja schon an mit "Vor langer Zeit in einem weit entfernten Land.....äähh Galaxie".

Dass die Eskalation von Machtfähigkeiten kausal zusamenhängt mit irgendeiner politischen Agenda und nicht einfach nur ein Ausdruck des Zeitgeistes ist, bleibt jedenfalls noch zu beweisen. Deine bloße Behauptung reicht mir jedenfalls nicht aus.

Und selbst wenn dir _dieser _Beweis gelingt, bleibt anschließend _noch immer_ das Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen normaler politischer Botschaft und _"krampfhafter political correctness", _das du uns weiterhin schuldig bist.


----------



## Enisra (16. März 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Mir persönlich scheißegal. Ich betrachte Buch und Film immer als Standalone bzw. als eine Art unverbindliche Preisempfehlung getrennt voneinander. Ich habe damals auch für meine Neffen auf Kinder zugeschnittene "Star Wars" Bücher gekauft. Wenn sie dafür Lizenzgebühren abgreifen, dann stehen sie halt auch für den Inhalt gerade.
> Ne Rockband kann auch nicht sagen, ja das Album haben veröffentlicht, es gehört aber nicht zu unserem Body of work.
> Für eure Disko hier vielleicht uninteressant - insgesamt aber doch mal klärungsbedürftig was da als" offiziell" geschimpft werden darf.



das jetzt eher ein Schlechtes Beispiel
zum einem weil Reboots und Resets bei anderen Medien Gang und Gäbe ist, siehe die ganzen Reboots bei den Comics weil man mal wieder ein Update braucht und die Vorgeschichte von Batman halt nicht in den 1920 beginnt sondern immer so ~20-30 Jahre vor der Jetztzeit oder Ironman wo es im Film ja auch nicht in Vietnam sondern Afghanistan beginnt
und vorallem halt leider auch zum anderen, weil viele Bands und Musiker so Platten und Lieder aus einer bestimmten Zeit am liebsten unter den Tisch kehren oder ablehnen, aus div. Gründen



xaan schrieb:


> Ach komm, Luke war charakterlich genauso ein Gary Stu. Das ist Teil des Genres. Es sind Space Märchen. Fängt ja schon an mit "Vor langer Zeit in einem weit entfernten Land.....äähh Galaxie".
> 
> Dass die Eskalation von Machtfähigkeiten kausal zusamenhängt mit irgendeiner politischen Agenda und nicht einfach nur ein Ausdruck des Zeitgeistes ist, bleibt jedenfalls noch zu beweisen. Deine bloße Behauptung reicht mir jedenfalls nicht aus.
> 
> Und selbst wenn dir _dieser _Beweis gelingt, bleibt anschließend _noch immer_ das Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen normaler politischer Botschaft und _"krampfhafter political correctness", _das du uns weiterhin schuldig bist.



Vorallem zeigt es auch wieder so Muster: Ein Typ nutzt die Macht instinktiv, macht irgendwelche übermächtigen Dinge (wie einen Sternenzerstörer vom Himmel holen oder Victorys mit der Macht aus dem Yavin Stem Werfen), Gegen den größten Lichtschwertkämpfer und Champion des Bösen antreten oder kann ohne Vorkenntnisse _perfekt _einen Sternenjäger oder überhaupt ein Raumschiff fliegen und es wird abgefeiert

Macht komischerweise eine Frau etwas ähnliches und das sogar nicht mal Perfekt ...
Es wird zwar immer behauptet dass Rey ja alles gewinnen würde, aber wenn man sich die Filme mal anschaut und nicht nur abschreibt ... Ich meine, das jetzt nicht so schwer mit zu bekommen das beim Duell auf Starkiller Base gegen einen Schwer verwundeten Kylo der sie nicht mal töten wollte ein Unentschieden rausbekommen hat und nur durch die Erdspalte abgebrochen. Nebst das man komischerweise bei Luke zulässt einen X-Wing perfekt fliegen zu können durch die Skyhopper Erfahrung, bei Rey die Jahrelange Kampferfahrung mit dem Stock nicht ...

Vielleicht meint der ja das Politische Korrektheit ist, darzustellen Frauen auch Menschen sind

Und nebst so komplett die Rolle von Leia, Padmé und Ashoka ignoriert, wobei Primär Leia weil die anderen 2 wurden ja auch schon von den "Fans" gehasst dafür dass sie Helden waren und die Männer haben doof dastehen lassen


----------



## ribald (16. März 2021)

Wer hat mit  Leia, Padmé und Ashoka ein Problem ? Hier in den Diskussionen ist das nie aufgetaucht bzw. nicht das ich wüsste. Es ist immer nur das selbe Agenda geschwubbel von dir... MEHHH Rey und die neuen Filme sind ganz toll. WEGEN ???? Dieser miesen Story ? Dieser kranken Agenda ? Ray ? JAU, SUPER......


----------



## Lucatus (16. März 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ach komm, Luke war charakterlich genauso ein Gary Stu. Das ist Teil des Genres. Es sind Space Märchen. Fängt ja schon an mit "Vor langer Zeit in einem weit entfernten Land.....äähh Galaxie".
> 
> Dass die Eskalation von Machtfähigkeiten kausal zusamenhängt mit irgendeiner politischen Agenda und nicht einfach nur ein Ausdruck des Zeitgeistes ist, bleibt jedenfalls noch zu beweisen. Deine bloße Behauptung reicht mir jedenfalls nicht aus.
> 
> Und selbst wenn dir _dieser _Beweis gelingt, bleibt anschließend _noch immer_ das Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen normaler politischer Botschaft und _"krampfhafter political correctness", _das du uns weiterhin schuldig bist.


nein? Luke wurde von Yoda ausgebildet bei Rey gibt es keinen logischen Grund warum sie einfach mächtiger ist als 90% der Jedi vor ihr. und ich habs dir ja geschrieben. wenn politisch etwas anspricht oder angreift wie zmbsp in V ist das was anderes wenn ich auf einmal auf die komplette Lore scheiße und/oder den ganzen Film versaue um irgend eine Agenda pushen zu wollen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> nein? Luke wurde von Yoda ausgebildet bei Rey gibt es keinen logischen Grund warum sie einfach mächtiger ist als 90% der Jedi vor ihr.


wer behauptet dass sie das ist? Außerdem hat Rey die Jedi-Schriften von Ahch-To mitgenommen als sie den Planeten verlassen hat (man sieht die Bücher in einer Szene im Falken) welche in dem Baum lagerten, welcher abgebrannt (oder war es ein Blitz, weiß ich nicht mehr genau) wurde von Yodas Machtgeist


----------



## Lucatus (16. März 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wer behauptet dass sie das ist? Außerdem hat Rey die Jedi-Schriften von Ahch-To mitgenommen als sie den Planeten verlassen hat (man sieht die Bücher in einer Szene im Falken) welche in dem Baum lagerten, welcher abgebrannt (oder war es ein Blitz, weiß ich nicht mehr genau) wurde von Yodas Machtgeist


sie konnte schon in Teil 7 einfach mal Gedankenkontrolle und gewinnt einen Kampf gegen einen ausgebildeten Sith


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> sie konnte schon in Teil 7 einfach mal Gedankenkontrolle und gewinnt einen Kampf gegen einen ausgebildeten Sith


Kylo Ren war kein Sith, nur ein dunkler Machtnutzer. Und fertig ausgebildet war er auch nicht, das wird sogar im Film direkt gesagt von Snoke am Ende.


----------



## Lucatus (16. März 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Kylo Ren war kein Sith, nur ein dunkler Machtnutzer. Und fertig ausgebildet war er auch nicht, das wird sogar im Film direkt gesagt von Snoke am Ende.


er war am ende seiner Ausbildung* und eine Schrottsamlerin ist ihn einfach mal so ebenbürtig


----------



## LOX-TT (16. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> er war am ende seiner Ausbildung* und eine Schrottsamlerin ist ihn einfach mal so ebenbürtig


Kylo war aber verwundet, Chewie hat ihn angeschossen, nachdem er seinen Vater Han Solo kaltblütig ermordet hat.


----------



## xaan (16. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> nein? Luke wurde von Yoda ausgebildet bei


Deswegen schrieb ich ->characterlich<- .



Lucatus schrieb:


> Rey gibt es keinen logischen Grund warum sie einfach mächtiger ist als 90% der Jedi vor ihr.



Den gab es bei Anakin/Vader auch nicht. Die Story hat das verlangt, also wurde es so geschrieben. Inklusive der unbefleckten Empfängnis seiner Mutter - was ihn mal direkt zu einer in-universe Jesusfigur macht. Lucas hat da echt nicht tief gestapelt.



Lucatus schrieb:


> und ich habs dir ja geschrieben. wenn politisch etwas anspricht oder angreift wie zmbsp in V ist das was anderes wenn ich auf einmal auf die komplette Lore scheiße und/oder den ganzen Film versaue um irgend eine Agenda pushen zu wollen.



Die offiziell benannten Autoren dürfen der Lore Dinge hinzufügen und diese erweitern.
Wenn die Autoren sagen: Anakin wurde ohne Vater empfangen -ok, ist zwar voll bescheuert aber mein Gott, Fantasy halt. Wenn die Autoren sagen: Rey ist ganz doll super machtbegabt wegen ihrer Abstammung - ok, ist zwar voll bescheuert aber mein Gott, Fantasy halt.

Wir Fans sind nicht die Wächter der "wahren" Lore.


----------



## Enisra (16. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> er war am ende seiner Ausbildung* und eine Schrottsamlerin ist ihn einfach mal so ebenbürtig



du willst echt beweißen dass du noch keinen Film gesehen hast oder?
ist ja nicht schon so dass ich oben schon geschrieben habe was alles an dieser Aussage alles Falsch ist und man entweder den Film nicht gesehen hat oder ein Lügner ist der wissentlich OFFENSICHTLICHE Dinge ignoriert

Aber HEY, schön das man mal wieder seine Frauenfeindliche Agenda puschen will, weil komischerweiße fand man das Cool als ein Farmer mal eben einen Gefängnisausbruch gemacht hat und den Todesstern zerlasert


----------



## Lucatus (16. März 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ->characterlich<- .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh doch jedenfalls die belesenen was die lore angeht. und weil eine Kethlyn kennedy meint the force is femal müssen wir einfach mal eine Merry sou machen


----------



## xaan (16. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> eh doch jedenfalls die belesenen was die lore angeht. und weil eine Kethlyn kennedy meint the force is femal müssen wir einfach mal eine Merry sou machen


Selbst wenn ich mal einfach so hinnehme, dass Kathleen Kennedy die Lore mehr strapaziert als Lucas es bereits mit Anakin schon getan hatte (was ich nicht wirklich tue), fehlt immer noch der kausale Zusammenhang zu _"the force is female"_.

Korrelation ist keine Kausalität. Wenn zwei Dinge zufällig zeitgleich existieren heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das Eine die Ursache des Anderen ist. Das ist die selbe perfide Argumentationsweise wie damals zur Killerspieledebatte. 

Dass die Sequels handwerklich schlecht gemacht sind, ist glaube ich kaum zu bestreiten. Aber die Behauptung sie seien schlecht WEGEN einer bestimmten Agenda (und nicht einfach nur weil die Macher unfähig sind), die bleibt im Zweifelsfall noch zu beweisen.


----------



## Lucatus (16. März 2021)

dann guck dir nochmal die Filme und maiking offs an vielleicht verstehst du dann was ich meine


----------



## xaan (16. März 2021)

Lucatus schrieb:


> dann guck dir nochmal die Filme und maiking offs an vielleicht verstehst du dann was ich meine



Ich geb' doch nicht noch mal Geld für den Quark aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2021)

Wobei George Lucas doch die Tage bei irgendeiner Veranstaltung noch einmal extra darauf hingewiesen hat, dass Star Wars nicht mehr sein Ding ist und er keinerlei Verantwortung trägt, was Disney damit macht. Sagt schon irgendwie viel aus. (Das habe ich gestern oder so zufällig auf Twitter gelesen).


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei George Lucas doch die Tage bei irgendeiner Veranstaltung noch einmal extra darauf hingewiesen hat, dass Star Wars nicht mehr sein Ding ist und er keinerlei Verantwortung trägt, was Disney damit macht. Sagt schon irgendwie viel aus. (Das habe ich gestern oder so zufällig auf Twitter gelesen).



glückwunsch
wie andere Hater hast auch du verstanden was es bedeutet, wenn man sein Zeug verkauft hat


----------



## Spiritogre (17. März 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> glückwunsch
> wie andere Hater hast auch du verstanden was es bedeutet, wenn man sein Zeug verkauft hat


Du solltest ernsthaft aufhören Drogen zu nehmen, die machen dich ziemlich paranoid. 

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich Star Wars Hater wäre? Ich mag Star Wars, nur den achten Film nicht, weil der zu unlogisch ist und viele Plotholes hat, die größer sind als das Universum. 

Ich finde es nur bezeichnend, dass George Lucas sich vom heutigen Star Wars so distanziert.


----------



## xaan (17. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei George Lucas doch die Tage bei irgendeiner Veranstaltung noch einmal extra darauf hingewiesen hat, dass Star Wars nicht mehr sein Ding ist und er keinerlei Verantwortung trägt, was Disney damit macht. Sagt schon irgendwie viel aus. (Das habe ich gestern oder so zufällig auf Twitter gelesen).


Nach den Prequels und den Verschlimmbesserungen der OT dachte ich beim Verkauf der Marke ernsthaft noch, dass es jetzt wieder besser wird. 

Naja, wenigstens haben wir Rogue One und Mandalorian bekommen.


----------

